# medicine



## radakn

Hi, 
I need to know starting process of this medicine, as I gave to analise for some registration.
I cant attach as it is more than forum size, how can I do??
If someone kow the meaning , thanks, it would be helpful.
Regards,
Radakn


----------



## avlee

难度较大，巧妇难为无米之炊。
Better show us some stuff that we can visually check. Or you can scan that piece of paper and upload it to another website. Thus, we should be able to follow the link and take a glance at it to make wild guesses for the meaning.
.


----------



## Zulis

Or you can try to take a picture of it, and put it on photobucket/imageshack or other sites, then give the link to the mods (as you cant post links with low post count), so we can see the pic here.

But medicines could be hard....!


----------



## radakn

I know the link but I cant send it to you, it show some eror, I have to have minimum 30 posts.What should I do??


----------



## Zulis

Try sending it to Moderators?


----------



## Kwunlam

radakn said:


> I know the link but I cant send it to you, it show some eror, I have to have minimum 30 posts.What should I do??



You may try to break the URL down...

http: // www.google .com /example/


----------



## radakn

rapidshare.com/files/86008332/question1.pdf.html


----------



## radakn

Is it working like this, just need www before


----------



## Kwunlam

Yes, it works. But I am not an expect in chemical stuffs. 

Are these very serious matter? I mean, is it for example used in food processing and to be consumed by human beings (if so, when one gives a wrong answer, it would probably damage health)? Is it possible that you consult a Bio-Chemist instead?


----------



## radakn

HI,
it is for human.But I need some info from that file, as we need to do laboratory test..before we should now something.
If you know some meaning it would be helpful.Some basic stuf, near the numbers.
Its not problem to contact prof but I need to know meaning.In my country translator for chinese are not so ggod in this metter.
Thats why I need help.
Thanks


----------



## Zulis

I tried to make a transrcipt of the first passage in your picture in Traditional Chinese, I'll leave the translation to someone else...



> [制法]以上五味, 黃連, 大黃粉碎成細粉; 黃苓, 板藍根, 加水煎煮三次, 第一次加8 倍量水煎煮3小時, 第二次加6 倍量水煎煮2小時, 第三次加6 倍量水煎煮1小時, 合拼煎液, 濾過, 濾液濃縮成倜膏. 黃柏加水煎煮3次, 第一次加8 倍量水煎煮3小時, 第二次加6 倍量水煎煮2小時, 第三次加6 倍量水煎煮1小時, 合拼煎液, 濾過, 濾液濃縮至原生藥量的1.5倍. 加入乙醇使含醇量為70%, 攪醉, 靜置, 濾過, 回收乙醇, 濃縮成倜膏, 與上述粉末及倜膏混均, 乾燥, 制粒, 並制成1000片, 包薄膜衣, 即得.
> 
> [性狀] 本品為薄膜衣片, 除去薄膜衣後, ”呈”棕黃色, 味苦.
> 
> [鑒別] 取本品5片, 除去薄膜衣, 研細, 加乙醇 10ml, 水”溶”上加熱15分鐘, 濾過, 濾液作為供試品溶液. 另取黃柏對照藥材0.5g, 加乙醇5ml 同法制得對照藥材溶液. 再取鹽酸小”xx”對照品, 加甲醇制成每1ml含0.5mg 的溶液, 作為對照品溶液, 照薄層色譜法(中國藥典2000年版一部附錄VI B) 試驗. 吸取上述3 種溶液各2-5 “ul ?”, 分別點於同一硅膠G薄層板上, 以甲苯-醋酸乙酯-異丙醇-甲醇-濃氨試液 (6:3 : 1.5 : 1.5 : 0.5) 為展開劑, 置氨蒸氣飽和的展開缸內, 展開, 取出, 晾乾, 置紫外光燈(365 “?”) 下檢視, 供試品色譜中, 在與對照藥材色譜相應的位置上, 顯相同顏色的瑩光主班點, 在與相照品色譜相應的位置上, 顯相同顏色的瑩光班點.



some words I can't read it clearly have been marked with "xx" or "?".

*WARNING* the following vocaulary are found using Chinese wikipedia/English wikipedia, and I have NO IDEA if this is correct or not.

五味 - can't find it in English
大黃粉 - can't find it
黃苓 - can't find it
黃連 - wiki gives names like : Coptis chinensis, Coptis deltoidea, Coptis teeta
板藍根 - wiki : Isatis tinctoria L., I. indigotica Fort., Baphicacanthus cusia (Nees) Brem.

乙醇 Ethanol
甲醇Methanol
薄層色譜法Thin Layer Chromatography
硅膠G薄層板 – google gives links to this stuff
甲苯Toluene
醋酸乙酯 – wiki says it is the same as 乙酸乙酯, that would be Ethyl Acetate
異丙醇 Isopropyl alcohol
氨蒸氣飽和 -氨/蒸氣/飽和- Ammonia/vapour/saturated
紫外光燈 – ultra violet light

hope that helps.


----------



## Zulis

And the 2nd passage....

The above WARNING applies.




> [制法] 取出山楂葉, 加50%的乙醇回流提取, 濾過, 回收乙醇, 濃縮成膏, “x”粉碎成細粉, 測定含量, 加輔料混合均勻, 制成顆粒, 乾燥, 裝膠囊, 即得.
> [性狀] 本品為膠囊劑, 內容物為棕褐色的顆粒; 味微苦.
> [鑒別] 取本品0.2g, 加乙醇5ml, 研磨溶解, 濾過, 濾液照下述方法試驗:
> (1)	取濾液2ml, 加鹽酸1ml和鎂粉少許, 微熱, 溶液顯橙紅色.
> (2)	取濾液1滴點於濾紙上, 滴加1%三氯化鋁乙醇溶液, 晾乾, 置紫外光”燈?”
> 
> 本品含總黃酮量以無水蘆丁(C22H30O6)計算, 應為標示量的100.0-120.0%.
> [功能與主治] 擴張冠狀血管, 改善心肌供血量, 降低血脂, , 用於治療冠心病, 心絞痛, 胸悶心悸, 高血壓等.


山楂葉 - leave of Crataegus
鹽酸 - Hydrochloric acid
鎂 – Magnesium
三氯化鋁 - Aluminium Trichloride
無水蘆丁 – no idea
冠狀血管 - coronary circulation vessel
心肌 – heart muscle 
供血量 – blood supply
降低血脂 – lowering of blood lipids
冠心病 - coronary heart disease
心絞痛 – chest pain?
胸悶心悸 – the uncomfortable/uneasy feeling in the chest?
高血壓 – high blood pressure


----------



## univerio

This is kinda of unappealing because you're asking people to translate an entire passage that is more or less abstruse (most of us are not good at medicine). Is there a particular place that you do not understand and maybe everybody can give you their opinions.


----------



## Zulis

Basically I have already search the chemical vocabulary for him, but he didnt ask for any translation, so I just type out the words on his pdf.

Too much time on my part.


----------

